# Political Assassinations and Other Unrest



## KingM (Apr 2, 2018)

A 25 year old candidate for political office was murdered in Michoacán, bringing to 22 the number of politicians and candidates murdered in Mexico since September. It's sad to see this beautiful country so many of us love struggling with so much violence. I keep thinking that the ugly moment will pass, but it shows no sign of doing so.

In your opinion, how much longer can we expect the situation to remain so unstable before the country returns to normalcy?


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Better define 'normalcy' for us......


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The presidente of Jilotlan, Jalisco was just murdered. The presidente of Amatenango del Valle CHiapas and two of his men were grabbed beaten up and thrown in jail yesterday for not doing what they promised to do, He was badly beaten up. Today they grabbed the president of Aldama until he promised to arm some group that want to go after the village next door. The presidente from Chenalho was also grapped and detained this week and was released saturday and on and on...it is the way it is before the elections. I would say that is normalcy..


----------

